# what to name my two ferrets?



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i have just rescued 2 female ferrets (mother and daughter) and dont know what to call them.... one is pole cat colours and one is a albino. what can i call them any suggestions??? thanku x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pole cat -Kitty (as in pole *cat*)
Albino - flake (as in snowflake)

Piccys pleeeeeeeeze.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i was thinking of flake but not sure i have only just brought them home 1hour ago


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

How about Iris and Tilly ???


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

after alot of thought lol.. ive gone for malibu and taquila.. (not sure if i like taquila yet) x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

mandiibabez said:


> after alot of thought lol.. ive gone for malibu and taquila.. (not sure if i like taquila yet) x


Ooooh I like those names.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice names!!


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

awww cute names. what about Malibu and Tia?


----------



## snowbunny (Oct 10, 2009)

Heh, reminds me of two royal pythons I used to have - Smirnoff and Metz )


----------

